# push button under the hood



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

just noticed a plastic push button , by the hood latch under the hood, what is that for?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Alarm/Security system.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

so it is a factory hood sensor, mine doesnt work any ideas ? I took the Phillips screw out and locked the doors and played with it and it went off , but it wont when i open the hood?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It is only energised when the security system is activated via key fob. The button has to be pressed before the alarm is activated. Try this, I found out the hard way, scared the crap out of me: Pop your hood, lock the doors, then unlatch the hood the alarm should sound. It should sound, if not you have to adjust your rubber stops on the front corners of your hood, they maybe too tall.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay , i went out and messed with it for about 15 min , couldnt get it to go back off again , before i could only get it to go off when i took the switch apart.... maybe bad switch..??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It did not go off when you hit the UNLOCK button on the FOB? It suspose to. If not take a trip to the dealer.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

gm4life said:


> It did not go off when you hit the UNLOCK button on the FOB? It suspose to. If not take a trip to the dealer.


I was playing with the bump stop and locking the doors via fob , nothing , that switch cant be too much?? ahh


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone else ever notice that after an alarm is sounded the cluster tells you why the alarm went off? I popped the trunk got out of the car, locked it with the key fob and then opened the trunk and the alarm went off.(duh) When i started the car later in the day, it said the trunk was opened. I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## MidWest GTO 5.7 (Sep 7, 2008)

JerseyGoat said:


> Anyone else ever notice that after an alarm is sounded the cluster tells you why the alarm went off? I popped the trunk got out of the car, locked it with the key fob and then opened the trunk and the alarm went off.(duh) When i started the car later in the day, it said the trunk was opened. I thought that was pretty cool


yeah i realized that when one of my buddies unlocked the door from the inside when it was locked. Nifty.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is a tid bit some may not be aware of....

When you unlock your door with the key fob the lights blink twice. If they blink 3 times the security feature was breached. I watch my lights all the time when I unlock the door to see if anyone tampered with the car.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I had wondered about his and some friends and I speculated about what it was for. In June, at the GM Nats in Carlisle, we found out.
I had my car parked on the show field, opened the hood, and then locked the car and walked away. Later, I was standing by the car, talking to some other guys, and my son happened to push the button down and release it. OMG! All hell broke loose! Lights flashing, horn blowing. Scared the crap outta me. At first, I didn't realize that it was my car. Then, when i did, I had to think for a moment about what to do since I had never had the alarm go off before.
Just unlocking the car with the remote killed the alarm. When we went to leave, I put the kiy in to start the car, and the DIC displayed "Alarm activated by hood" or something like that.
Well, that experience answered alot of questions. LOL!

mac


----------

